# HELLO



## Liverman (Jul 24, 2018)

hI To everybody on the site. I have been t2 diabetic since 2014 when I was rushed into hospital with some something called Diabetic HONK. Very interested in the subject and according to my diabetic nurse I am quite rare because I am a diabetic that does not cheat. Hope to learn a lot from you all.


----------



## Eddy Edson (Jul 24, 2018)

Hi & welcome! HONK sounds horrible.

Are diabetics very prone to cheating? Most of the people around here seem like they're trustworthy enough


----------



## Diabetes UK (Jul 24, 2018)

Hello @Liverman and welcome to the forum. It must have been quite frightening to discover your diagnosis through Diabetic HONK or HHS and being very unwell. I believe it is not very common for people to experience HONK/HHS, so it would be interesting to know if anyone else has had the same experience as you. You have come to the right place to find out a bit more 

How are things for you now? Do you treat your diabetes with medication or diet & exercise?


----------



## CathyB (Jul 24, 2018)

Hi Liverman, I have never heard about this so would be fascinated to learn!


----------



## SB2015 (Jul 24, 2018)

I also have no idea what Diabetic HONK is.  Do explain moreif you have time to do so.


----------



## Martin9 (Jul 25, 2018)

SB2015 said:


> I also have no idea what Diabetic HONK is.  Do explain moreif you have time to do so.


I'd never heard of it either so looked it up....it's Hyperosmolar Hyperglycaemic state..here's a short vid to explain....
Honk = Hyper Osmolar Non Ketoacidosis


----------



## HOBIE (Jul 25, 2018)

Welcome Liverman ! 52yrs I have been T1 & never heard of Honk ? There is always new things. Well done your NHS for sorting out & really good luck. Thank you Martin9. We all have brains now


----------



## Martin9 (Jul 25, 2018)

HOBIE said:


> Welcome Liverman ! 52yrs I have been T1 & never heard of Honk ? There is always new things. Well done your NHS for sorting out & really goo. Thank you Martin9. We all have brains now


Thanks @HOBIE was just interested and found the little video which I thought explained it well...


----------



## Bronco Billy (Jul 25, 2018)

Hi @Liverman and welcome. I'm glad I'm not the only one who hadn't heard of HONK. You learn something new everyday!


----------



## Liverman (Sep 19, 2018)

Hello Many thanks for making me welcome. Diabetic HONK is certainly quite rare and according to my GP only 1 in 20 people who get it survive. I am not a medical man but according to my GP it is an infection that spreads throughout the body and closes down all the main organs. Although the NHS saved my life it was something that few knew anything about because it is so rare and the treatment was a little hit and miss until they got on top of it. My wife was told I would more than likely die but obviously I did not. I have several friends who are diabetic but only 2 do not cheat. Some have sugar in their coffee, some have sugary sweets. One drinks a bottle of wine and a box of full sugar chocolates per day. Perhaps you can see what I mean by cheating. At present I am on diet only and my present readings are about 7. I was 24 when I had the honk.


----------



## mikeyB (Sep 22, 2018)

Hi Liverman. The treatment may have felt a bit hit and miss, but there is always a wait before the definitive treatment of insulin. The technical reason is that the serum potassium levels have to be normal and stable before administering insulin. That’s the tricky bit. There is also the establishment of a diagnosis, distinguishing from DKA is the initial one. 

It’s not that rare - I’ve seen a couple in my hospital training jobs.

And it’s not 1 in 20 people who survive, it’s 1 in twenty who _don’t_ survive. In DKA, the T1 version, it’s around 2% who don’t make it. I’ve corrected that so that all our T2s don’t get terrified. Both had 100% mortality before Banting and Best gave us insulin. 

All that said, welcome to the gang. It certainly sounds like you’re on the road to getting on top of your diabetes, well done


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 24, 2018)

B&B where good to us lot


----------



## NoSugarBabe (Apr 8, 2019)

BTW, great words in your signature Bronco Billy:


> [...]
> You threw your worst at me
> I was tougher than you thought
> [etc.]



I loved those words you cited, so I have just Googled them to see if they were perhaps song lyrics. And found they are (https://phoebemaddison.bandcamp.com/track/i-am-the-hero). And of course it is intriguing that the song was written by a diabetic! (Though not sure if the lyricist, Steve Paxton, is too.  )

Looks by the lyrics to be a great song. I shall have to listen to it. 

Those words, indicating how other diabetics feel too, has cheered me up somewhat, as was feeling somewhat low earlier today! Thanks!


----------



## SueEK (Apr 8, 2019)

Welcome to you Liverman, fascinating reading about your HONK, nope I had never of it either and I work as a med secretary.


----------



## Bronco Billy (Apr 8, 2019)

Hi @NoSugarBabe. I’m glad the lyrics cheered you up. Steve wrote them with exactly that purpose; to help people (although the song is specifically aimed at children) through the bad days and inspire them to not let the condition hold them back in life. The song is still available to download from the Bandcamp link. You can find the details of where the proceeds are going etc and the other songs he’s written at https://innocenteyescharity.co.uk/


----------



## Stevec189 (Apr 9, 2019)

Hello all. Been a T1 since 1975 but new to this forum. Just here to see what’s new! Happy to throw my two pennyworth but will undoubtedly be spasmodic.


----------



## Matt Cycle (Apr 9, 2019)

Stevec189 said:


> Hello all. Been a T1 since 1975 but new to this forum. Just here to see what’s new! Happy to throw my two pennyworth but will undoubtedly be spasmodic.



Hi Steve and welcome to the forum.  Good to have you on board.  It will probably be seen by more people if you start your own thread in the Newbies section.


----------



## NoSugarBabe (Apr 12, 2019)

Thanks Bronco Billy!

I shall look into the song download link.


----------

